# 10 guitarist improvise over the same track.



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Pretty interesting video of these 10 players explaining their creative process while tackling this chord progression. 

Fascinating to see how many chose a P90 loaded guitar. 

A lot of different techniques amd ideas to add to ones arsenal from chromatic runs, ghost bends and slide to playing that emphasizes the changes. 

Pete Thorn and Chris Buck were standouts to me. I also like hearing the one guy that just used his first take. 

Enjoy!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

THANKS for this!

Very informative and enjoyable.

Chris Buck for me also.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

In case you're interested, Chris Buck put up a "How I played that solo" clip:






Chris does always manage to create something very nuanced and lyrical.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I had never heard of him before. He has a nice touch.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Man Chris Buck is such a huge influence on my playing. His phrasing is masterful.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Thats friggin tremendous. I agree with Pete thorn and Chris buck being the standouts. Imagine trying to define your lead guitar style through only 8 bars of improv? There's lots that can said In that time frame, but ones style is SO LIMITED if you use that as a guage. I very often will spend the better part of 8 bars just sustaining a note just to get me to the next phrase. Very interesting stuff there. I love that nobody really took the song into a shred fest and everyone kept it very tasteful. I seriously loved that video thank you


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

If anyone tries to learn Buck's lines as posted above, take note of his right hand. A lot easier to do those first few phrases with your fingers. Using you thumb to mute the G string makes the passage much cleaner sounding. 

I also have to agree with him about not over using your vibrato(guilty as charged). You can definitely use it as a crutch.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I had to put something over my screen to block the head waggling and facial expressions of Paul David. It would have been so much better without his noggin waggling through the whole thing.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great stuff. The studio master Pierce showed his craft....masterful. The Chris Buck take was superb. I don’t know of him either but that was killer! Danish Pete’s phrasing blew me away.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chris buck killed it. Good to see that's the consensus.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

Adam Neely did the same idea recently. I enjoyed them both.
C


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Adam Neely did the same idea recently. I enjoyed them both.
> C


Feel free to put the link in here. I am sure that myself and others would like to see it.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I watched it a couple of times and while Chris Buck was impressive, for me Pete Thorn nailed it. He did a great job highlighting the minor 3rd which for me is what that whole progression builds up to. All in all it was great to hear the different approaches and the "juicy" tones.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

fretzel said:


> Feel free to put the link in here. I am sure that myself and others would like to see it.


Not exactly the same concept, but similar.




C


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Cardamonfrost said:


> Not exactly the same concept, but similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was awesome. Locrian. Who would have guessed it could be so melodic? Thanks for the link.


----------

